# "I am of the house of...



## Confusticated (Jul 14, 2004)

............


----------



## Grond (Jul 15, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> ... a Feanorian am I!


It is so sad that you have cast your lot with one whose only ambition was revenge. Revenge for a father murdered, revenge for lies and deceit, but mostly, revenge for stolen jewels. 

I stand with the true King of the Noldor, Fingolfin. He whose spirit was of giving and sacrifice for his people and not for the coveted silmarils.


> _from The Silmarillion, Of the Ruin of Beleriand and the Fall of Fingolfin_
> 
> But at the last the King grew weary, and Morgoth bore down his shield upon him. Thrice he was crushed to his knees, and thrice arose again and bore up his broken shield and stricken helm. But the earth was all rent and petted about him, and he stumbled and fell backward before the feet of Morgoth; and Morgoth set his left foot upon his neck, and the weight of it was like a fallen hill. Yet with his last and desperate stroke Fingolfin hewed the foot with Ringil, and the blood gushed forth black and smoking and filled the pits of Grond.
> 
> Thus died Fingolfin, High King of the Noldor, most proud and valiant of the Elven-kings of old. The Orcs made no boast of that duel at the gate; neither do the Elves sing of it, for their sorrow is too deep. Yet the tale of it is remembered still, for Thorondor King of Eagles brought the tidings to Gondolin, and to Hithlum afar off. And Morgoth took the body of the Elven-king and broke it, and would cast it to his wolves; but Thorondor came hasting from his eyrie among the peaks of the Crissaegrim, and he stooped upon Morgoth and marred his face. The rushing of the wings of Thorondor was like the noise of the winds of Manwë, and he seized the body in his mighty talons, and soaring suddenly above the darts of the Orcs he bore the King away. And he laid him upon a mountain-top that looked from the north upon the hidden valley of Gondolin; and Turgon coming built a high cairn over his gather. No Orc dared ever after to pass over the mount of Fingolfin or draw nigh his tomb, until the doom of Gondolin was come and treachery was born among his kin. Morgoth went ever halt of one foot after that day, and the pain of his wounds could not be healed; and in his face was the scar that Thorondor made.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 15, 2004)

It is okay, Grond! I wasn't being too serious in my last post though a Feanorian mood has taken my lately. I will aspire the Finarfinian, though I have great admiration for the house of Fingolfin. In fact not counting Felagund, Fingolfin was the greatest elven king in my opinion.

Dear valiant Fingolfin... against his own wisdom he stayed with his people and later he would take it into his own to protect them from the enemy, only to be crushed, as ye said elsewhere 'like banana' 

No wonder it is even too sad for the songs of the Eldar.


----------



## Grond (Jul 15, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> It is okay, Grond! I wasn't being too serious in my last post though a Feanorian mood has taken my lately. I will aspire the Finarfinian, though I have great admiration for the house of Fingolfin. In fact not counting Felagund, Fingolfin was the greatest elven king in my opinion.
> 
> Dear valiant Fingolfin... against his own wisdom he stayed with his people and later he would take it into his own to protect them from the enemy, only to be crushed, as ye said elsewhere 'like banana'
> 
> No wonder it is even too sad for the songs of the Eldar.


And, I didn't mean to sound disrespectful of Finwe in the other thread. Finwe was a great King... but in the end... he chose his son Feanor over his people. He was blind and not able to see any of the faults in Feanor. When he looked at Feanor, all he saw were the eyes of his beloved wife, Míriel/Serindë. 

He stood alone, bravely and defiantly against Melkor, a foe he knew that he could not match. Finwe was a great king and a great hero.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 15, 2004)

> It is so sad that you have cast your lot with one whose only ambition was revenge. Revenge for a father murdered, revenge for lies and deceit, but mostly, revenge for stolen jewels.


I stand by the first prince of the Ñoldor, for I am Maitimo Russandol, Nelyafinwë, who lived to wield his sword with left hand more deadly than his right had been.


----------



## ely (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm that elf who stayed in Aman, told others not to annoy her with all this silly talk about going away, and that she is perfectly happy with her life right there.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 18, 2004)

...mr. F! oops, have to precise it (all F's). of course of Fingolfin... am i not shining with the same hue as his own..?


----------



## Artanis (Jul 18, 2004)

I am a shameless renegade giving my support to the greatest Elf of the Noldor, the eldest son of Finwë.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 18, 2004)

> I am a shameless renegade giving my support to the greatest Elf of the Noldor, the eldest son of Finwë.


You naughty girl.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 26, 2004)

Artanis said:


> I am a shameless renegade giving my support to the greatest Elf of the Noldor, the eldest son of Finwë.



Perhaps you didn't read the books right...Artanis was in every way opposed to Fëanor, she was not his faithful vassal and follower!


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 26, 2004)

I am Inderjit, I belong to the house of Fëanor. I am Fëanor's toe-nail fungi sorter-outer, his beautician and personal horse-tail clipper. My other duties include emptying out the waste buckets, eating the contents of the waste buckets, cleaning the waste buckets, making the waste buckets and I will be writing Fëanor's dazzling new autobiography _Why I Am A Stuck-Up, Arrogant Prat (including a discourse on the REAL reason why Varda sneaks out at night to "help" Melkor with his "gardening"_.


----------



## Artanis (Aug 27, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> Perhaps you didn't read the books right...Artanis was in every way opposed to Fëanor, she was not his faithful vassal and follower!


Oh that was ages ago - she has changed now. 

Supporter, if I may ask .... supporter.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 27, 2004)

I belong with Fëanor, he who fears none. He who dares to bring the struggle to the enemy, instead of hiding behind tall mountains, cowering. Depending on the Ainur that only care for themselves and their own land, forgetting that there is a whole planet to guard, and thus leaving the whole of Middle-earth to the enemy.

I will fight for what is rightfully my own, and while doing so keeping the enemy at bay so that all the free peoples may prosper behind my shield, sword and bow.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 27, 2004)

> He who dares to bring the struggle to the enemy



This brings up an interesting question. Had there been no Fëanor, would (some of) the Noldor still gone to Middle-Earth? I think they would have, but they would not have done it as rashly as under Fëanor and fewer would have died at the crossings of the Grinding Ice.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 27, 2004)

Had there been no Fëanor, then there would have been no Silmarils, no Finwë moving to Formenos and less schisms within the house of Finwë-but if Fëanor had say, died before the events transpired, then I wonder whether or not the Noldor would have gone to Middle-Earth. It was he who perpetuated the sense of grievance against Melkor, and his eloquent speech certainly had an effect on the Noldor and roused their spirits. Perhaps they would have waited to see what the Valar would do rather then rushing off after Melkor, though I daresay that the Noldor, even without Fëanor were full of brave, impetuous and mighty Elves.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 27, 2004)

When you sit down and think about it, if there had been no Fëanor, there would have been no Fingolfin, no Finarfin, no Galadriel nor Turgon, no Finrod Felagund, no princes to lead the Noldor to the promised land... not even an Aragorn in ages to come. Just merry king Finwë, with merry Míriel his queen, sitting merrily in Tirion, trying to think all the while of merry excuses to visit his old friend Ingwë... because man did that fellow have some attractive kinsfolk.

I wonder why _I am of the House of Finwë_ wasn't included in this poll? Talk about a broken home!?!


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 27, 2004)

> Talk about a broken home!?!



Which is an understatement, to say the least. I still don't understand why everybody was so shocked by the whole sword-to-da-breast debacle, I mean given the fact that over the years, there had been a hell of a lot of inter-family rivalry; separate groups were set up and Maedhros made a hash of the plumbing job required to fix the Fingolfians toilet as well as the threatening anonymous notes with the senders real name, which were distributed between the families, it was only a matter of time before somebody spontaneously combusted (though some would argue that this was the real reason behind Finwë's death, and the whole Melkor thing was just a plain lie propagated by Maedhros) or somebody was physically threatened in the presence of a whole council of useless Elves and pervy Dwarves, all in the name of paternal love, or, as the true story runs, over the license to distribute pink urinal cakes to the public lavatories of Valinor.

Honestly, these Finwëans-they were as bad as the Claudians.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 30, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> This brings up an interesting question. Had there been no Fëanor, would (some of) the Noldor still gone to Middle-Earth? I think they would have, but they would not have done it as rashly as under Fëanor and fewer would have died at the crossings of the Grinding Ice.


I think that they would have stayed in Valinor, but this should perhaps be turned into a separate thread?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 27, 2021)

Never "vote" for Feanor, a typical statesman.


----------



## Phuc Do (May 27, 2021)

Feanor burning passionate speech made me join his house 😎


----------

